# So, I wasted $100 yesterday....



## tednugent

by signing up for the 5BBT... since my co-workers like to do the 5BBT.

Though, we do skip the Central Park route, and blast up Madison Ave instead.

...so, which leaves the question.... road bike or cross bike?
may be considering the cross bike due to the MTB shoes & pedals (for all that walking in the beginning)... though it's noticeably heavier than the road bike (and has knobbies, tubeless).... and the 36/46 compact crank isn't as fast.


----------



## apapage

I did it last year, didn't have to walk much. Every conceivable type of bike was used as far as I can tell. Even big wheels! Ride comparable to your coworkers so that you can keep an even pace. I used my road bike, but I used a mountain bike other years. I prefer the road bike for efficiency because of the distance.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Have not ridden it in 15 years or so but would go with the cross bike. The way this winter is going i am sure there will be a ton of pot holes and seams making the roads pretty rough. You could always go with a bigger tire on the road bike for some comfort or change out the cassette on the cross bike for a bigger gear. It is insanely sketchy riding with that many thousand people who are terrible riders and are carrying boom boxes, flags, pulling coolers, pets...etc. You will be riding 10-15 mph faster dodging them and the holes in the road. If you get to the front it is controlled at about 15 mph and you only slow down.


----------



## tednugent

...this will be my 4th year doing it... all previous years with a road bike....


----------



## sixgears

I will be throwing my money that way as well within the next couple of days. Rode it for the first time last year and, although it was really really crowded and a very slow ride, I'll keep treating it as a leisurely ride and nothing else. I really enjoy all the "characters" that you encounter en route. 

FDR to 59th St. Bridge:


----------



## AlanE

tednugent said:


> ...this will be my 4th year doing it... all previous years with a road bike....


If you've done it 3 times before, why are you seeking advice as to which bike to bring? Or was it a rhetorical question? Personally, I'd try to get my hands on one of those snazzy new bike-share steeds before they are all snapped up.

$100 now for 5BBT? Wow, that's getting close to Gran Fondo pricing.


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> ...this will be my 4th year doing it... all previous years with a road bike....


I would still use a road bike but my relaxed one. No need for the Tarmac.


----------



## tednugent

NJBiker72 said:


> I would still use a road bike but my relaxed one. No need for the Tarmac.



my friends have:
Trek Madone (older one... carbon fiber)
Lightspeed Titanium 650c bike (he got in the early 90's)
BikesDirect Motobecane Immortal (carbon fiber)....

they all got race geometry bikes....

...I hate walking on my speedplay cleats though.... so... maybe it's time to change it up... (maybe I have to buy new FSA Gossamer chain rings...to change to road bike compact)


----------



## sixgears

No need for compact IMO. The only truly "hard" part is the BQE with that wind and the Verazzano.

When I found out last year that they weren't allowing backpacks (so I can carry sneakers) I switched to SPD which made it a lot easier to walk around.


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> my friends have:
> Trek Madone (older one... carbon fiber)
> Lightspeed Titanium 650c bike (he got in the early 90's)
> BikesDirect Motobecane Immortal (carbon fiber)....
> 
> they all got race geometry bikes....
> 
> ...I hate walking on my speedplay cleats though.... so... maybe it's time to change it up... (maybe I have to buy new FSA Gossamer chain rings...to change to road bike compact)


Actually compact is good for that ride. Not because of hills but so you can at least pedal a little through Manhattan.


----------



## tednugent

NJBiker72 said:


> Actually compact is good for that ride. Not because of hills but so you can at least pedal a little through Manhattan.



Technically I already have a cross compact... which doesn't climb as well nor the top speed isn't as fast... hence, possibly buying 34/50T chainrings


----------



## easyridernyc

tednugent said:


> by signing up for the 5BBT... since my co-workers like to do the 5BBT.
> 
> Though, we do skip the Central Park route, and blast up Madison Ave instead.
> 
> ...so, which leaves the question.... road bike or cross bike?
> may be considering the cross bike due to the MTB shoes & pedals (for all that walking in the beginning)... though it's noticeably heavier than the road bike (and has knobbies, tubeless).... and the 36/46 compact crank isn't as fast.


i live in new york city. 

and forgive my lunkheadedness, but...

i have no idea what ride you're talking about.


----------



## NJBiker72

easyridernyc said:


> i live in new york city.
> 
> and forgive my lunkheadedness, but...
> 
> i have no idea what ride you're talking about.


Five Borough Bike Tour. Slow 40 mile ride starting downtown and ending in Staten Island. Something like 30,000 riders I think.


----------



## tednugent

easyridernyc said:


> i live in new york city.
> 
> and forgive my lunkheadedness, but...
> 
> i have no idea what ride you're talking about.



TD Five Boro Bike Tour | Bike New York


----------



## easyridernyc

tednugent said:


> TD Five Boro Bike Tour | Bike New York


oh yeah five boro bike tour. 

you did waste your money.


----------



## NJBiker72

Some friends might do it. I told the one guy I would consider it if he put a team together. Have they sold out yet???


----------



## irish

The 5 Boro Bike Tour is a "bucket list" ride. It's probably worth doing once for the overall experience.

Any bike will work. I think the head of the race is controlled at 17mph so speed isn't essential. I'd value comfort. Make it a rolling picnic with friends.


----------



## tednugent

irish said:


> The 5 Boro Bike Tour is a "bucket list" ride. It's probably worth doing once for the overall experience.
> 
> Any bike will work. I think the head of the race is controlled at 17mph so speed isn't essential. I'd value comfort. Make it a rolling picnic with friends.


It's technically not a race.... but going fast on the FDR is fun.

2 of guys I do this with, has been riding the 5BBT since the 80's, and since it was, back then, a small event...

I'm getting new chain rings for the cross bike.... (and upgrading the brakes to el cheapo mini-V's)


----------



## SlippedChain

Forgive me if someone else already posted this (I'm too lazy to read through the whole thread) but why not just swap your MTB pedals onto the road bike?


----------



## tednugent

SlippedChain said:


> Forgive me if someone else already posted this (I'm too lazy to read through the whole thread) but why not just swap your MTB pedals onto the road bike?


It alters your fit slightly. When I switched from Look pedals to speedplay pedals, my LBS recommended a get fit session to compensate for the pedal change.

No charge for the fit session with my LBS


----------



## irish

tednugent said:


> It's technically not a race.... but going fast on the FDR is fun.


Yeah. My sentence was self-contradictory - "I think the head of the race is controlled at 17mph". Should have said "ride" especially since I called it that in the previous sentence.


----------



## 9W9W

I did the 5BBT back in '02? Something like that.

I was rudely awoken out of my peaceful slumber on a stretcher en route to a Queens hospital for head imaging. Witnesses say someone cut me off coming off the Queensboro and I went head first into a lamp post/divider at speed. Helmet was cracked in half. I still - to this day - have no recollection of the entire route up to the accident. The only thing I remember was the starting line. Yeah, don't be that guy.

I've since sworn off the 5BBT, but I just may dip my toe back in the water with the very awesome ride to Montauk. Something like 500 vertical feet over 130 miles.


----------



## NJBiker72

9W9W said:


> I did the 5BBT back in '02? Something like that.
> 
> I was rudely awoken out of my peaceful slumber on a stretcher en route to a Queens hospital for head imaging. Witnesses say someone cut me off coming off the Queensboro and I went head first into a lamp post/divider at speed. Helmet was cracked in half. I still - to this day - have no recollection of the entire route up to the accident. The only thing I remember was the starting line. Yeah, don't be that guy.
> 
> I've since sworn off the 5BBT, but I just may dip my toe back in the water with the very awesome ride to Montauk. Something like 500 vertical feet over 130 miles.


That does sound like fun. Montauk not the concussion. I have done the concussion and the 5 borough. (Not together) No desire to do either again.


----------



## TricrossRich

I signed up for the 5BBT and I'm excited.... sounds like I'm the only one. I just got into cycling this year and this will be my first big ride... I've been on the bike every single day for the last month and half and I've lost almost 43 pounds... I'm also signed up for the MedioFondo NJ in Sept....


----------



## NJBiker72

TricrossRich said:


> I signed up for the 5BBT and I'm excited.... sounds like I'm the only one. I just got into cycling this year and this will be my first big ride... I've been on the bike every single day for the last month and half and I've lost almost 43 pounds... I'm also signed up for the MedioFondo NJ in Sept....


Congrats on the weight loss. 

Enjoy the 5 Borough but don't expect to motor. It is a scenic crawl through Manhattan. Once you get to Queens, you can start to ride.

The Medio Fondo is a great ride. I have done the Gran Fondo the last two years and really enjoy it. Have not signed up yet this year but likely will. The Medio hits the best of the 4 climbs (Black River Road in Pottersville) as well as a lot of other nice roads (Lake Road in particular).


----------



## TricrossRich

NJBiker72 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> Enjoy the 5 Borough but don't expect to motor. It is a scenic crawl through Manhattan. Once you get to Queens, you can start to ride.
> 
> The Medio Fondo is a great ride. I have done the Gran Fondo the last two years and really enjoy it. Have not signed up yet this year but likely will. The Medio hits the best of the 4 climbs (Black River Road in Pottersville) as well as a lot of other nice roads (Lake Road in particular).


Thanks man... I'm feeling better than I have in probably the last 15 years.

I know what to expect for 5BBT... a good friend of mine has done it the last 3-4 years and he was the one that convinced me to sign up when I bought my bike, so he's got me informed.... I figure it will be an easy warm up and a gauge for how I handle the distance.... then I can adjust my training/practice before the NJ Fondo.


----------



## NJBiker72

TricrossRich said:


> Thanks man... I'm feeling better than I have in probably the last 15 years.
> 
> I know what to expect for 5BBT... a good friend of mine has done it the last 3-4 years and he was the one that convinced me to sign up when I bought my bike, so he's got me informed.... I figure it will be an easy warm up and a gauge for how I handle the distance.... then I can adjust my training/practice before the NJ Fondo.


Depending on where you are I would be happy to suggest group rides or just good training routes for NJ.


----------



## TricrossRich

NJBiker72 said:


> Depending on where you are I would be happy to suggest group rides or just good training routes for NJ.


I'm in central Jersey... South Plainfield to be exact, but feel free to suggest anything.


----------



## NJBiker72

TricrossRich said:


> I'm in central Jersey... South Plainfield to be exact, but feel free to suggest anything.


I ride with a guy from near there sometimes or used to anyway. I want to say Piscataway but not sure. We rode with the Lifetime gym out of Berkeley Heights but don't think he does anymore, I don't. 

Mainly riding with Hilltop Bicycles out of Summit. Great shop/club. They have done very well in the Fondo too. Check out their site. Saturday rides are good for a begi ner pace. Sunday is tough. I have not attemlted the Wednesday rides yet. 

But from South Plainfield just for rides. Make your way North. Cross 22 and head west on Washington Valley. You can easily make it to Black River Road which will prepare you for the Fondo.


----------



## TricrossRich

NJBiker72 said:


> I ride with a guy from near there sometimes or used to anyway. I want to say Piscataway but not sure. We rode with the Lifetime gym out of Berkeley Heights but don't think he does anymore, I don't.
> 
> Mainly riding with Hilltop Bicycles out of Summit. Great shop/club. They have done very well in the Fondo too. Check out their site. Saturday rides are good for a begi ner pace. Sunday is tough. I have not attemlted the Wednesday rides yet.
> 
> But from South Plainfield just for rides. Make your way North. Cross 22 and head west on Washington Valley. You can easily make it to Black River Road which will prepare you for the Fondo.


Thanks... Yes, I'm familiar with Hilltop Bikes, but I haven't done any rides with them yet. I actually have a friend that works there, so I'm sure I'll get out soon... just hoping this weather warms up a little bit. 

I'm also very familiar with Washington Valley... I'll be checking it out as well, I'm sure.


----------



## tednugent

The winds was brutal this year.... 20-30 mph gusts (especially head wind)


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> The winds was brutal this year.... 20-30 mph gusts (especially head wind)


Didn't do this today but on our ride out it was terrible. Way back felt li,e the wind could carry you home. Never felt it that good


----------



## tednugent

forgot to mention... 3 biker pileup on the FDR with the 3rd guy nearly going over the guardrails. I may have gotten it on my GoPro


----------



## sixgears

So I guess that was the emergency that required a phone call/email from Bike New York.


----------



## tednugent

sixgears said:


> So I guess that was the emergency that required a phone call/email from Bike New York.


probably.... it seemed to connect the dots when I was on the Staten Island ferry... when I finally checked my voicemail.


----------



## TricrossRich

WOW! Crazy. It looked the second guy just rode right into the back of the first. Hope everyone was ok. I think you must've been. Shine me because I got the call about FDR drive incident when I was already in queens. 

We we saw a. IG dude on a road bike eat it pretty bad. His chain broke and the rear flew off, all getting tangled in his rear wheel sending him over the bars. He stopped and got up right away though. 

I was absolutely amazed by the number of people who thought it was a good idea to ride a bike that appeared to have been picked from a junk pile earlier that morning and by the number of people who apparently have no idea what the gears on their bike do. We saw some girl grinding it out so hard on the big ring of her mountain bike going up the queensboro bridge. I had to help her and she looked at me amazed when it suddenly got much easier after pressing the button on the left side.


----------



## Ryder's

LMAO,
Classic idiot move. Thank God the guy who rammed the guy in front of him had a flashing red light on the back of his bike. I'd love to hear the audio of those guys discussing the "assault". I've watched the clip about a dozen times and I've got tears rolling down my face. I can't help but wonder who was more surprised the "assaulted" or the "attacker" ?


----------



## 9W9W

you can only see this kind of sh1t in the five boro tour... only. 

Some guy ran into me in '04? I woke up on a strecher, CAT scan, concussion, helmet split... for all I know it could have been this same guy. 

never again.


----------



## tednugent

that's why I'm a proponent of having flashing red light on the back of the bike.


----------



## boogermin

First time riding the 5BBT. Windy all day. Crossing the Verrazano on the lower level was akin to riding against the wind in a wind tunnel. Fun times. Oh, and some guy fell on me while clipping in, and this was before the start...



tednugent said:


> The winds was brutal this year.... 20-30 mph gusts (especially head wind)


----------



## tednugent

I ride with a friend who's been riding the 5BBT for 20 years and only missed it 3-4 times


----------

